# Unit Move



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*Been a busy year this one and coupled with the search for an ideal unit it has been slightly hectic at the same time, anyway a couple of months ago the search for new premises came to fruition and this is going to be our new base/hq or whatever it needs to be. Brick built and overclad with complete double glazing to 3 sides allowing the all important natural light through, all windows and doors are protected with electric roller shutters.

This is based outside Sheffield but ideal for all directional access just off junction 30 of the M1 so perfect for all clients far and wide.

I will up date all progress pictures as and when i get them but so far its being progressed like so, these are of the first visit I made.




























Roller Shutter Doors went on and first fix of the electrics.























































These are from last weeks visit.





































The 3 tubes you see to the rear of the unit are drainage to foul for an indoor wash area if needed, to the outside drainage will also be diverted to foul, all above board, registered and legal trade effluent disposal, we take legalities serious and as such the trade effluent regulations along with all other requirements remain to be a main priority.

There will be more pictures of completion this week where the build is concerned, more lighting, security, access protection, kitchen, store, shower room etc then once all that is out of the way painting can commence.

With what we have been upto with this place and whats to come we are taking huge strides to make this one of the best in the uk and certainly Sheffield, Yorkshire and the surrounding areas

Looking forward to it but it is stressful.
​*


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Looking great Russ!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

A worthy world headquaters 

i can see my cup being at home in there

well done matey , i know you been after this set up for a while, and from what youve told me , going to be very good and very busy, onwards and upwards


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Love the size of this Russ! 

And like 90% of others, I rather enjoy these threads, but I also enjoy them as it means that the detailers that are on this site are doing well! Congratulations mate!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like its going to be really nice


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Exciting times, will be a great unit when finished.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looking good matey :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

A unit befitting a pro - looks good from the outside and no doubt it'll be top notch inside when finished. Keep the updates coming Russ!:thumb:


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks fantastic. Looking forward to the finished pictures!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Cheers guys just a small matter of colours now, the majority white with branding colours of black and green thrown in there i think.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice amount of space there mate :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Progress below


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> Now edited to include progress.


Worthwhile bro,all you need now is the unit to be kitted out with the red machines.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*Right now we are getting somewhere, sorry for the delay in this but i have been literally pulling my hair with it.

Lights now fired up to the rear.










Painting beginning, bit of white on the walls which didn't want to play ball, basically its outside brickwork as this unit was to be offices, but first some black being laid down.










The wall you see here at the side of the unit near the fire door will remain blank as i am to have this painted on by a graffiti artist.




























A splash of green going on, yes yes i know, green you say, but Reflectology and SiRamik colours.










White going on.





































The white really did take some covering but all coming together it was onto the floor.










Couldn't really get by without these.










Anyway back on it.










3 coats of white industrial gloss floor paint later and done for now, you may have noticed a line of brickwork on the wall that wasn't covered, well here it is. As you may notice the drainage tubes are covered and will be replaced with drain caps once I am ready to do so.




























To the outside the Rampost fitted, just a touch of a ramp to fill in at the edges.



















Well that's it for now and just a small amount of electrical work to do socket wise, 365 days a year monitored and police response alarm to be activated on Monday and external drainage to dig into the foul drain making us completely above board and within the realms of the trade effluent regulations.

The next time you see it all fittings, shelving, racking and banners should be in place to make the "Crib" worthy of a visit. We should have some vehicles in there to make complete very shortly so please keep checking in on any updates.​*


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Looking good mate.. Loads of space to work, are you putting anything down on the floor?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

coming along nicely!


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks really nice! Congrats


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks good, well done


----------



## Ashburner (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats looks amazing! You're only based in Sheffield I'm only down the road in Chesterfield!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Ashburner said:


> Congrats looks amazing! You're only based in Sheffield I'm only down the road in Chesterfield!


probably closer to Chesterfield if you take the M1 route.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

it is indeed a nice place, 

glad your in and earning again 

on a nice estate as well so much better when the cars are going to this place than the old one , at least the cars will stay cleaner a little longer

:detailer:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

So near Worksop then? I'd be having bullet locks fitted to that shutter too.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Not too far but otherside and the shutter is adequately protected.


----------

